# 7.2 Apparently hung



## LoZio (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi 
 I'm using 7.2R (but the same problem appears on 7.1) AMD64.
I have 8 Gb ram and 8 processors, 6 NIC.
The machine seemed to work ok since I installed:
nfsen/nfdump/apache/php
softflowd
I also mounted a 50Gb iscsi volume on a Netapp.
The problem is that the machine works correctly, sniffing from 2 nics with softflowd and receiving 2 external netflow sources, but after 2/3 days of working it seems hung, but not completely.
Nfsen functions seems gone, but I can login via SSH and ping the machine, but starting applications results in an hung shell.
The only console message I see, is:
Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl
I changed it to 2000 (from 200) with no luck.
Trying to do "ls /iscsi", where /iscsi is my mount point also results in the shell hung.
Strange enough, the machine does not reboot (it stays hung on reboot) but it seems to continue to write data on the iscsi volume, since after an hard reset I see the nfsen data collected while "hung".
Basically, any idea where to start diagnosing?
No info the the logs too....


----------



## vivek (Jun 17, 2009)

64bit iSCSI have known issues like this. To solve your problem you can move to 32bit FreeBSD system with PAE kernel. If you google you will find this issue mentioned on various mailing lists. Someone need to fix iscsi issue.


----------



## LoZio (Jun 17, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> 64bit iSCSI have known issues like this. To solve your problem you can move to 32bit FreeBSD system with PAE kernel. If you google you will find this issue mentioned on various mailing lists. Someone need to fix iscsi issue.



Curious note:
You replied me minutes/hours ago. Looking in google for the problem you pointed me to, I can find this very post right now!
http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=64bit+iscsi+freebsd+problem&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2009)

Every post here gets on Google in a matter of minutes. Maybe vB is pushing out XML site updates to search engines, like e.g. Wordpress?


----------



## vivek (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, VB has add on called sitemap. It ping google sever as soon as you update the post or create a new thread. This way original web site get higher ranking and MFA (made for adsense website owner) who will steal from froums.freebsd.org will never see light at the end of day :e

Also, *.freebsd.org is a trusted domain name due to its non profit nature.


----------



## LoZio (Jun 18, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> 64bit iSCSI have known issues like this. To solve your problem you can move to 32bit FreeBSD system with PAE kernel. If you google you will find this issue mentioned on various mailing lists. Someone need to fix iscsi issue.



Well, I compiled and installed 
ftp://ftp.cs.huji.ac.il/users/danny/freebsd/iscsi-2.2.2.tar.gz.
Stock version is 2.0.x. Now it seems running even under benchmarking stress and real workload.
Hope it will stay up and running


----------

